# anyone check out new Team Win TWRP 2.0 recovery?



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

HOLY CRAP, I hope they make a galaxy nexus build of this! I was waiting and waiting for it to drop on my EVO 3D (TWRP 1.1 was fantastic). 2.0 has touch screen support!!! No more hitting volume +/- a million times to get to your desired file. Oh and for you themers, it has support to let you theme the recovery screen. Also, another sweet TWRP feature was bulk zip flashing. load up your queue with files you want flashed, then hit go. You can even have it reboot itself after its done flashing. Also has battery indicator...definitely one of the most feature rich recoveries i've ever used.

Check it out, maybe start making requests to team win and hopefully they get enough demand for them to make a GN version.

http://teamw.in/project/twrp2

HEY TEAMWIN! PLEASE CONSIDER GN SUPPORT, especially the LTE


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I've been waiting for this for the GNex as well...


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

I absolutely loved TWRP on my TBolt...so many more options. I am anxiously waiting/hoping for it's arrival on our phones as well.

Sent from my GNex


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the post...

Wondering:

1. Does it work w/the same nandroid format as CWM?

2. Can you call batch operations from the Android UI before booting into recovery, the way you can w/ROM Manager? (E.g., install new ROM, add additional zips, select to backup existing ROM/wipe data/dalvik before install, etc.?

3. Can CWM and this recovery exist on the phone, or is it an either/or (I assume the latter)?

4. Aside from GUI, any other benefits to this vs. CWM?


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

I was in contact with twrp last week and they indeed are working on a galaxy Nexus version but due to some driver hiccups they said it may be a couple of weeks but they are intact on it. so much faster than cwm and so customizable. miss it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

I cant wait for this. i HATE CWM


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> I cant wait for this. i HATE CWM


You might hate CWM, but its the reason A LOT of phones have modified recovery menus....


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> You might hate CWM, but its the reason A LOT of phones have modified recovery menus....


agreed as true. but they released the shittiest recovery ever for the CDMA Galaxy Nexus. 1 Push of a button would make it move 3-7 spots and make the back button not work. so I guess it was better than nothing, but not by much...


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Agrabren is working on the galaxy nexus. In fact, dees_troy told me that they have an extremely alpha version running on the gsm model but had not been tested on the lte model. By extremely alpha version I mean it doesn't really work at all. It boots into recovery and that's about it. They ran into problems with drivers & screen resolution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> agreed as true. but they released the shittiest recovery ever for the CDMA Galaxy Nexus. 1 Push of a button would make it move 3-7 spots and make the back button not work. so I guess it was better than nothing, but not by much...


That's not a Koush problem at all. I believe that it has to do with the volume button itself and thats also why the GSM models had issues as well..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> agreed as true. but they released the shittiest recovery ever for the CDMA Galaxy Nexus. 1 Push of a button would make it move 3-7 spots and make the back button not work. so I guess it was better than nothing, but not by much...


Yeah, How dare they release free software to help you backup and flash your phone that might not be perfect! (Tho still unclear where the issue lies, frankly).

If you don't like it, don't use it. You paid zero for it, it does work (I've backed up and flashed at least twenty times by now) and the dev team deserves nothing but thanks for making it available. Providing feedback on issues is good...whining not so much.

See this thread for simple work around...

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13207-Issue-with-CWM#entry323340

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Yeah, How dare they release free software to help you backup and flash your phone that might not be perfect! (Tho still unclear where the issue lies, frankly).
> 
> If you don't like it, don't use it. You paid zero for it, it does work (I've backed up and flashed at least twenty times by now) and the dev team deserves nothing but thanks for making it available. Providing feedback on issues is good...whining not so much.
> 
> ...


i-did-pay-for-it!


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> i-did-pay-for-it!


No. If you did, you got fu(ked. CMR is open source, free, and koush distributes it very freely. Even Rom Manager is free (the paid version gives you some advanced features that are not needed and access to preview roms).

I can't see myself switching from CMR.

1. Koush is a god. He has recoveries for more devices than I bet most people are aware even exist.

2. He's consistent.

3. Rom Manager (and it supports bulk zips/restarting).

4. I can reach him in IRC or twitter in an instant and he usually replies.

That having been said, he needs to fix the bug where CMR will show "back/menu button disabled" and then it stops listening to the vol/power keys for input... that's a fudgeing problem.

Also, give the volume rocker thing a rest. He can probably do a software debounce and fix it, but he also probably doesn't feel like it. You know, he kinda made Rom Manager for a reason......


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Come on guys, koush does some amazing work for this community, and Mexiken is right, if it wasn't for koush, a lot of phones would have never lifted and customization to most Android phones would not exist..

Do I think koush could do somethings a bit differently? Of course! Could I do what he does? Absolutely not.. I've bought ROM Manager to show my support to such a passionate developer.. If you don't like his stuff, no one's forcing you to use it.. Personally I cannot wait for TWRP 2.0, but in the mean time, we use what we have..

I CAN HAZ TOUCHSCREEN RECOVERIZ?


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

nobnoobody said:


> That having been said, he needs to fix the bug where CMR will show "back/menu button disabled" and then it stops listening to the vol/power keys for input... that's a fudgeing problem.
> 
> Also, give the volume rocker thing a rest. He can probably do a software debounce and fix it, but he also probably doesn't feel like it. You know, he kinda made Rom Manager for a reason......


I agree, this is a very annoying bug.. But I don't think that is something in CWM.. I think it might be a bootloader thing, or kernel level thing.. Mainly because.. The problem people were having with the GSM version of the Nexus (maguro), they had a volume "twitching" bug that would sporadically change the volume.. Lee Johnston of Android made a post explaining how a "debounce" increase to (100ms-200ms) would fix this issue and that it IS a software issue..

However, some people on the forum mentioned a CWM Recovery with a higher resolution that did NOT have this issue, so I may be wrong..









If anyone has that link, I'd love to get that recovery


----------

